# Native culture edition 17



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

Ok so here is the story that all inquiring minds want to know .
The Native Culture edition 17 is indeed a matacumbe 169 .And if you know then you know who builds them .And as you know it is the offspring of the 18ft model.it was designed and built by two of the most famous and innovative skiff builders in the industry with the wealth of knowledge craftsmanship and design knowledge these two guy can do just about anything they set there mind two.with that being said my company has ordered a certain amount of these skiffs to make into a special edition model for sale to the retail public .yes you can still order direct from matecumbe skiffs directly or from Native Culture and get a pre rigged ready to go skiff our goal is to have water ready skiffs at my retailer location so there is no wait time .I personally own the proto type skiff to do testing and demo rides for anyone interested i am here to help promote and give customer service help to any customers who own one of these great little skiff or who may be potential owners down the road .
If you have any questions or want to check out this great little poling skiff hit me up id be happy to help any way I can
Thank you 
Scott 
Native Culture


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

scott nathanson said:


> Ok so here is the story that all inquiring minds want to know .
> The Native Culture edition 17 is indeed a matacumbe 169 .And if you know then you know who builds them .And as you know it is the offspring of the 18ft model.it was designed and built by two of the most famous and innovative skiff builders in the industry with the wealth of knowledge craftsmanship and design knowledge these two guy can do just about anything they set there mind two.with that being said my company has ordered a certain amount of these skiffs to make into a special edition model for sale to the retail public .yes you can still order direct from matecumbe skiffs directly or from Native Culture and get a pre rigged ready to go skiff our goal is to have water ready skiffs at my retailer location so there is no wait time .I personally own the proto type skiff to do testing and demo rides for anyone interested i am here to help promote and give customer service help to any customers who own one of these great little skiff or who may be potential owners down the road .
> If you have any questions or want to check out this great little poling skiff hit me up id be happy to help any way I can
> Thank you
> ...


It’s my LITHIUM SKIFF18 design that I helped Geno Baker and Brian Floyd build in Islamorada 4 years ago. Geno Baker took off with the mold before hurricane Irma came through and now Mel Walker has it calling it his. As the designer I own the rights to this design.
Geno Baker left with lots of dept to the Floyd’s and promises to me me and others with this mold. Mel Walker has never reached out to settle these depts concerning this mold.
The shorter cut off version is Mel’s way of talking someone else’s design and rebranding it as his creation. 
bad karma with this skiff being sold this way.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Is dept same as debt?


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

^^^^ yes its just a lil deeper than regular debt,the p instead of b is to put emphasis on just how deep the debt is 👍🤣


----------



## barbosa (Sep 22, 2015)

The way this guy came across trying to peddle this, his camping trip and the asking price for a knockoff of someone elses work it’s not surprising something like this comes to light. Maybe he’ll disappear now.


----------



## citadelmarineservices (Jan 22, 2021)

Well, can't say we didn't see that coming. Thanks Chris!


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

scott nathanson said:


> You have a valid point


You have quoted yourself multiple times now.


Chris Morejohn said:


> It’s my LITHIUM SKIFF18 design that I helped Geno Baker and Brian Floyd build in Islamorada 4 years ago. Geno Baker took off with the mold before hurricane Irma came through and now Mel Walker has it calling it his. As the designer I own the rights to this design.
> Geno Baker left with lots of dept to the Floyd’s and promises to me me and others with this mold. Mel Walker has never reached out to settle these depts concerning this mold.
> The shorter cut off version is Mel’s way of talking someone else’s design and rebranding it as his creation.
> bad karma with this skiff being sold this way.


Was wondering what happened with that project. Seemed like it couldn’t fail with the people involved. I sold my old HB you built to fund my project. It took all that and then some. And unfortunately I’m still not done.


----------

